# New Paphs



## Ayreon (Jan 10, 2007)

Got myself some fine looking new plants. The Robert Barry is the biggest Paph I have. Even bigger than my kolopakingii 

Left to right:

*Paph. Robert Barry* (Paph. Julius x Paph. rothschildianum) 
*Paph Delrosi* (Paph. delenatii x Paph. rothschildianum)
*Paph Woluwense* (Paph. niveum x Paph. rothschildianum)

I also got some smaller plants:

Paph. callosum var. Pygmy 
Paphiopedilum Chapmanii (bellatulum x curtisii)
Paph. (concolor x Jac Flash) 
Paph. usitanum 
Paphiopedilum emersonii 
Paphiopedilum exul 
Paphiopedilum fairieanum


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like a very nice haul


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm very happy with them.
Ordered fröm Röllke in Germany.
http://www.roellke-orchideen.de


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice size plants! I particularly like the Robert Barry, of course!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice group.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 11, 2007)

What is in the bottle? Would drinking it lead to ordering more paphs?
oke:


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 11, 2007)

Haha, no it wouldn't. It's non alcoholic.
It's called "Glögg" in Sweden. Don't know if it exists elsewhere.


----------

